# Triple H & Stephanie McMahon - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Assault Segment



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

At first I thought there was some awkwardness. Almost like HHH seemed unsure of himself as far as his lines. Then it became incredible. Loved the part where H stood on the apron and stood on the rope to get into Batista's face.

When he has an editor, H can be incredible on the mic. I remember a promo of his from last year after Big Show knocked him out. I found it riveting:







When he gets right to the point and is intense, he can be quite great. Also loved the way that Steph was staring at him. 

But back to this segment. I thought Batista's delivery of the "you suck" line to Orton was great.

Fantastic ending, as it solves the problem of Bryan beating H and going on to the triple threat being too obvious. I still think that that will happen, but it was a clever solution.

Then the RKO & pose at the end was beautiful timing.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Better than Bryan.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

If this happens there may well be rioting ;p


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

"Am i fucking going over?"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Am I fucking going over!?!?!?*

Trips to be unified champ. New reign of terror begins.

:trips2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Am I fucking going over!?!?!?*

Fucking knew it :lmao :lmao :lmao 

:HHH2 :trips3 :trips2


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Hopefully Triple H can overcome the odds against Daniel Bryan*

He's put so much work into wrestling. So much blood, sweat, and tears he really deserves his moment in the sun at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

It's like 2003 all over again :mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

God that will be too funny if this happens lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

It won't happen.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Am I fucking going over!?!?!?*

He's not going over. It's to add suspense/drama to the match.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully Triple H can overcome the odds against Daniel Bryan*

:trips4


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Incoming WM 2000 main event.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Bryan is going over. This was just a great way to put some doubt to it for those complaining it was too predictable. Great idea and amazing execution by both HHH and Orton in that opening. That was the first time a "vintage" reference from Cole wouldn't have made me cringe because that RKO was vintage Orton, completely out of nowhere.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Yeah, because 3 heels in the main event is definitely going to happen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

The heels are cracking because of the Yes Movement. That's all that segment was about. 

Bryan is slotted as #2 star post Mania and is getting a monster push. He's not jobbing to Triple H in the title shot match. 'Nuf said.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Of course it's not going to happen.

It won't stop a fair proportion of the Smark fanbase thinking HHH is seriously going to pull it off though and that's why it's a genius twist.

This angle is shaping up to be very good. That segment was awesome and Batista and Orton were good to.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

If HHH beats Bryan he better win the triple threat or it would be a huge waste. Bryan or HHH as WWE champ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Orton or Batista as WWE Champ


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**



Ray said:


> It's like 2003 all over again :mark:


With less talent, worse feuds, and worse programming.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

That would be great. How awesome would that be if HHH walks out champion? It would piss off so many people.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Hopefully Triple H can overcome the odds against Daniel Bryan*

heheheheh


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Hopefully Triple H can overcome the odds against Daniel Bryan*

The Shovel Movement!
He will become the PEOPLE'S CHAMPION AT Wrestlemania XXX :HHH2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Massive IWC suicide if Trips walks out with the belts :ti

Best for Business!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Am I fucking going over!?!?!?*

At least he would be able to hold the title above his head without folding under its weight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**



The Architect said:


> With less talent, worse feuds, and worse programming.


And less Murderers on the roster.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Am I fucking going over!?!?!?*

I freaking called it :mark: :mark: :mark:

lol...Triple H vs Randy Orton vs Batista...2009 all over again :no:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

That would be hilarious if Hunter does win.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

Although I'm a huge Bryan mark and I'm desperate for him to win at Mania I kinda want this to happen for the lolz.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Hopefully Triple H can overcome the odds against Daniel Bryan*

If Triple H wins the title at WrestleMania, that would probably be my biggest mark-out moment in wrestling of all-time(I'm not joking either). This would put me on such a wrestling high that it would ensure my fandom for at least another 10 years. 

I can see them having a fatal four way match when it's all said and done. With Trips winning of course


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Fucking best HHH promo in a decade*

holy shit pipe bomb


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*

That was some good stuff


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Fucking best HHH promo in a decade*

What is it with over-rating promos these days.

Someone cuts one slightly better than average and it's instantly a pipe bomb or heralded as a landmark modern promo.

It was a decent promo from HHH and a very good segment and twist but it's similar to his effort last week.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**



TakeMyGun said:


> And less Murderers on the roster.


Lol is that supposed to personally insult me because I have a Benoit av and sig? Why won't the tears stop?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: And your new champ at WM *spoiler**

Hopefully. It's really stupid to have Bryan go over the last boss and then go over the goons. If I HAVE to endure Bryan as champion then hopefully he takes it off of HHH.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*

i really enjoyed it. Batista is awful on the mic tho.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*

It was damn good.

Really entertaining segment and a surprise.

More like this please, WWE.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*

It was awful at the start but then HHH saved it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*

I thought it was decent. It's getting all shooty up in this piece!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*



onlytoview said:


> It was awful at the start but then HHH saved it.


So, he saved his own promo?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Guess it dont matter who made the thread first huh 

Mods just delete it lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

The crowd didn't seem to care until the end. Then they switched from cheers to boos on HHH. Then they cheered Orton's RKO because it signaled the end of something they really weren't reacting for. Loverly. Not a bad promo by HHH, but nothing legendary or anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else enjoyed the opening segment?*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> So, he saved his own promo?


I guess you could look at it as a compliment. He had to run his promo while burying people and still made it back in time to save it in the end.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Thats because he is the king of kings. Nobody fucks with HHH


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

The Main event is a whole mess. And they were right...it's all because both Orton and Batista suck.

It should have been HHH vs Bryan in the main event for the WWE title, but if HHH wins it would be a nightmare. No bigger reason than this to stop watching this crap.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

How to make Batista/Orton even worse? Put HHH in it fpalm

I hope he jobs to Bryan otherwise shit gets crazy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

if either bryan or Trips walks out champ i'm good


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Great angle. Now we have two potentially great main events. Each of them equally possible.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

By adding this stipulation, it plants the doubt in your mind of, 'Will there be a screwy finish?' 'Will it be a fatal four way?' 'Will HHH win the title?' Nope, none of these things will happen. Mark it down, Bryan is still going over HHH clean.

*But this stipulation actually makes it shocking*. Very clever stuff by WWE. (Y)


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: And youre new champ at WM *spoiler**

I hope it does!! Hhh is 100% the performer Bryan is! Way better on mic, can go in the ring, and his character is better!! Imagine Vince during the scsa fued if he was a legitimate ass kicker, which hhh is!!! I know it's not happening but I hope hhh is the next wwe world heavy weight champion


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Funny how the things Orton and Batista said to each other are the exact things everyone on here says about them.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

ppl seem to forget that both HHH and randy orton are both very good in the ring. But neither have been in a position to show it as well with there current persona.
HHH vs Orton vs Batista could be a very good match. Its just with the bryan hype it seems lost.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

As funny as it would be to see HHH walk out of Mania with the titles...

You guys can't be so blind that you can't realize the only reason they did this was to add SOME kind of drama to Bryan/HHH. Before, it was disgustingly obvious Bryan would win. Now at least they add some uncertainty (at least on the surface).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

I dug it and think the new stip is interesting.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Even if Triple H does end up in the Triple Threat match, it'll be the third time Triple H and Randy Orton have faced each other at WrestleMania for the title in the last six years. The previous two matches did not interest me in the slightest.

Pass.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

The only match the crowd would shit on worse than Orton vs Batista would be if they added Triple H to the match. Trips and his boys main eventing the biggest Mania in history! I wish that happening would surprise me but you never know with this company. 

Not going to happen though. It was definitely a good promo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

I would laugh so hard if this is how Mania ended. The GOAT nose on top like its 2000. Bring back the good old days.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Awesome. Get that unified strap on this guy.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Batista, Orton and HHH all kick the crap out of Bryan, throw him out of the ring, face off...

And HHH does a DOUBLE Finger Poke of Doom and wins. Boom. Evolution reformed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

Smart as hell decision and good opening segment. Before it was glaringly obvious that Bryan would win, now it's a little less obvious. And for promotional purposes they can sell the ME as a sure triple threat of Batista vs Orton vs HHH/Bryan winner, and adding HHH drama into the mix will fill the three weeks of RTWM we had left that needed filling. 

I don't worry that Bryan will leave WM the champion - but this storyline is fleshing out very well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

I knew that Bryan/HHH would end in controversy and this pretty much confirms it, the match is to big not to be a main event itself. The match will end in some kind of shenanigans and it will be a fatal four way in the main event. DB beats Evolution.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

This is almost certainly just to add some suspense to the match. Good move.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*

All 3 of them were burying each other on the mic. And I loved it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Bryan is done. They should just release him after he jobs to HHH at WM. 

RIP Bryan's career


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Bryan wins everything at Mania.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

No hammer :/


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Best segment ever. :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Vintage HHH.

Great ending.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Thank goodness. Bryan was getting annoying


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was awesome :mark:

Bryan winning at Mania is going to be even better now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

seriously thank god for that...i actually was about to barf if they went with the whole Triple H trying to get his manhood back from Stephanie angle


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

that was fucking awesome 

I'm usually annoyed by Steph but boy was I marking out hard for her tonight, when Triple h was beating the shit out of Bryan all I was thinking is let Steph throw some too, and when he held him for her I just completely wanted her to slap the fuzzy bastard unconscious

good show tonight, Triple h was the star of RAW


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Classic segment. I'm excited for every major match at Mania. They've earned my cash. 

I didn't ask for any of it and yet, I want it. Well fucking played...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Terrific segment. Makes people want to cheer for Bryan even more.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That end segment was great. In fact, I've been digging this entire feud. I have higher hopes for WM than I've had in years.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

They've really turned this Wrestlemania around the past couple weeks. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I dont care what anyone says, HHH is the GOAT heel and he proved it once again.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was pretty close to an old school beatdown.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Great Angle, they had HHH put over Bryan, and then they made HHH go full heel mode and get sympathy on Bryan and heat on himself. Magnificently done.

Hottest feud going into a Mania in years.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Could've used some blood but otherwise that was awesome. Really well done from all three of them and one of the best beatdowns they've done in a good while. On a side note, Steph looked amazing too.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

My only issue is that maybe they did it a week too early. What are they supposed to do next week, have Bryan come out and go through the same stuff again?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Holy shit, Triple H is a bad motherfucker......I haven't said that since like fuckin 2002.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Crazy good segment that was very entertaining. HHH and Steph are fantastic heels.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I thought it was a good segment. I was initially wary, with HHH putting Bryan over and all that, and wasn't too high on that, b/c there was no tension there, whatsoever, but then they turned it around in the end, and HHH attacking Bryan was good.

EDIT: What I meant was HHH putting Bryan over on the mic in the segment, it made it feel like there was no tension. That is, until he attacked him, which was good in terms of making the feud seem more legitimate and heated.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Classic HHH beatdown in that segment. I was hoping for the sledgehammer to come out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Going to tweet to Steph asking what it feels like to experience multiple orgasms in 5 minute window.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I could tell it was a set-up when the cops surrounded Bryan and it legit made me smile, especially thanks to HHH's fake "I didn't do it personally to you" promo. Awesome segment.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Ray said:


> Going to tweet to Steph asking what it feels like to experience multiple orgasms in 5 minute window.


Her panties were definitely soaked during that segment.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was an awesome segment and Stephanie on the sideline talking was just priceless


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Amazing segment, yes it was hard to watch :lol but that's the point. I hope that Bryan will be able to deliver that sort of punishment to HHH though. I don't think simply winning his match against him will be enough tbh.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

There's two raws left before WM, right?

Next week Bryan gets the upper hand again
Then HHH gets the upper hand on the last show before WM

Seems about right. I'm expecting a "contract signing" or something like that


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Beautiful absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see the meltdown on here when Trips walks out with the gold :ti


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I loved it. THAT'S HHH. That was the GAME. Just, as JR would say, a BASTARD. Great heat, great build. As i said, HHH vs Bryan might have the crowd gassed after it's over. lol.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was great, that's how you heel it up & make people care about your "underdog".


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Daniel Bryan succumbs to his wounds only to ressurect right before wrestlemania with the premiere of his new Beesus gimmick


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Trips adding that stip is just the old HHH heel character coming out guys. Fucks sake, don't be so gullible to think HH is winning his match.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Reminded me of this


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

i fin d it hilarious how so many people are clamoring for hhh to be inserted in the main event and winning the title. as if that's a main event saver that wouldn't get crapped on.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

When HHH was coping to the screw jobs and praising DB, I knew there was going to be some kind of swerve.

What happened...well, damn. That was crazy.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

You marks just saw what whats gonna happen at wm, daniel bryan will do whats best for business and lay his ass on the mat for the 1.......2.......3 so that hhh can go on take his rightful place as wwe world ruler of the fucking universe

i mean look at the fucking hobo prototype daniel bryan and then look at the greek god-esque physique of hhh, who do you think would win, all that fake mma bullshit means nothing when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

:trips2

Brilliant segment. Triple H is simply the GOAT when it comes to heeling it up.

Just reading some of the responses on twitter and people are actually furious at how Bryan was treated :lmao

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



SVETV988_fan said:


> i fin d it hilarious how so many people are clamoring for hhh to be inserted in the main event and winning the title. as if that's a main event saver that wouldn't get crapped on.


Are people really clamoring for it? You'd have to be a blind HHH mark to actually want that :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Sword Of Justice said:


> You marks just saw what whats gonna happen at wm, daniel bryan will do whats best for business and lay his ass on the mat for the 1.......2.......3 so that hhh can go on take his rightful place wwe world ruler of the fucking universe
> 
> i mean look at the fucking hobo prototype daniel bryan and then look at the greek god-esque physique of hhh, who do you think would win, all that fake mma bullshit means nothing when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold. 

He will always be > Bryan


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Sword Of Justice said:


> You marks just saw what whats gonna happen at wm, daniel bryan will do whats best for business and lay his ass on the mat for the 1.......2.......3 so that hhh can go on take his rightful place wwe world ruler of the fucking universe
> 
> i mean look at the fucking hobo prototype daniel bryan and then look at the greek god-esque physique of hhh, who do you think would win, all that fake mma bullshit means nothing when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


Yeah not happening buddy

HHH isn't an idiot. He's jobbing at Mania


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Its all about the game and how you play it and DB can not play this game.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Its pretty obvious that DB will win at Mania vs HHH. Tonights beat down was to make the win that much sweeter. I'm curious how the triple threat match will end.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Sword Of Justice said:


> You marks just saw what whats gonna happen at wm, daniel bryan will do whats best for business and lay his ass on the mat for the 1.......2.......3 so that hhh can go on take his rightful place as wwe world ruler of the fucking universe
> 
> i mean look at the fucking hobo prototype daniel bryan and then look at the greek god-esque physique of hhh, who do you think would win, all that fake mma bullshit means nothing when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


This guy again :ti :ti


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

It was awesome, that's why HHH still makes this show not boring as hell, he does it the way it should be done. The ending was the highlight of the whole show.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Triple H's Opening Promo*



KO Bossy said:


> I would laugh so hard if this is how Mania ended. The GOAT nose on top like its 2000. Bring back the good old days.


This is going to sound crazy, but i would not be surprised at ALL, if they went the Mania 2000 route with Daniel Bryan (everyone wants Bryan to win, like they did with The Rock, but the heel walks away after Daniel Bryan gets screwed, but Daniel Bryan gets temporary revenge after the match is over. Daniel Bryan wins the strap at Extreme Rules) - I hope that doesn't happen cause that was a mistake then and it would be possibly an even better mistake now.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Rumor is Bryan is injured and depending on the severity could miss mania!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



SoupBro said:


> Are people really clamoring for it? You'd have to be a blind HHH mark to actually want that :lol


That or blind Bryan haters.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

If he had made Bryan bleed..omg


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

So you can drown someone on live tv, but you can't choke them with a neck tie. Good job WWE!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

The beatdown was brutal and it makes for a good build for the match. It makes me want to root for Daniel Bryan even more and see him knee Triple H's teeth in. Triple H did a great job being the dick heel and it's nice having a heel who gets booed by a lot of people who want to see him get his comeuppance. Not feeling the new stipulation but whatever, the match just got a whole lot more interesting to watch.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Steph is into some kinky shit, she was clearly wet all through that segment.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

:allen1

If They take Bryan off the Atlantic City house show card...I got tickets...

:floyd1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Triple H at WrestleMania 30









:HHH2


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Haha! He's totally gonna miss mania.

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Chrome said:


> That or blind Bryan haters.


I find it funny that Triple H is taking every possible chance he gets to bury CM Punk, and these disgruntled CM Punk fans want him to go over? Triple H broke kayfabe and put Bryan over for his phoenix rising from the ashes act. That beat down makes me feel very good about Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

The beatdown was brilliant. Hunter feigning respect for Bryan to Steph being the Queen Bitch and orgasming over Hunter beating the shit out of Bryan to Bryan saying Steph hits like a girl.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



KingLobos said:


> Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold.
> 
> He will always be > Bryan


Anybody would be a fool to leave during the Attitude Era. 


Looking at you Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Man, that was fantastic. I know that Triple H has his fair share of detractors, and there are certainly times when you just want him to go away, but then he turns his volume up again and shows why he belongs among the best heels in pro-wrestling history.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> The beatdown was brutal and it makes for a good build for the match. It makes me want to root for Daniel Bryan even more and see him knee Triple H's teeth in. Triple H did a great job being the dick heel and it's nice having a heel who gets booed by a lot of people who want to see him get his comeuppance. Not feeling the new stipulation but whatever, the match just got a whole lot more interesting to watch.


I agree too that the beatdown was good to build up their match

I feel the stipulation though was to add a bit of unpredictability to it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



KingLobos said:


> Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold.
> 
> He will always be > Bryan


And being married to Vince's daughter had nothing to do with it? :lmao I like HHH most of the time but c'mon.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



TexasTornado said:


>


Those are not real paramedics!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Beautiful absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see the meltdown on here when Trips walks out with the gold :ti


I think it'll be less of a meltdown and more of resigned disappointment as people post their last angry rants before walking out. 

People are too keen on reliving the AE through this angle and I'm not seeing it a positive outcome to this storyline.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Stanford said:


> Those are not real paramedics!


is that Darren young as the paramedic!?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



checkcola said:


> I find it funny that Triple H is taking every possible chance he gets to bury CM Punk, and these disgruntled CM Punk fans want him to go over? Triple H broke kayfabe and put Bryan over for his phoenix rising from the ashes act. That beat down makes me feel very good about Bryan at Mania.


Wait, who actually said they want HHH to go over? Didn't see any posts like that, but I didn't look at many posts, anyway.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

anyone who thinks HHH is going to beat bryan at WM is out of their mind.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



mmalegend said:


> is that Darren young as the paramedic!?


Darren is there incase any poison need to be sucked out


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



deepelemblues said:


> anyone who thinks HHH is going to beat bryan at WM is out of their mind.


People were saying the same thing when Triple H faced Punk at Night of Champions, and Triple H went over then. I could easily see them screwing Bryan over, then Hogan or Vince adding Bryan to the main event and making it a Fatal-4-Way.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



KingLobos said:


> Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold.
> 
> He will always be > Bryan


At what?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

i dont see trips beating bryan without then winning the title and that makes zero sense unless trips is gonna get back in the ring much more often for a little while


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



KingLobos said:


> Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold.
> 
> He will always be > Bryan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

hhh was supposed to get pushed right to the top well before he started dating stephanie or married her

he got delayed by the kliq hug but even during the "mcmahon helmsley faction" days he wasnt married to steph and they either hadnt started dating yet or had juuuuuuuuuust started iirc


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



TheGMofGods said:


> At what?


having a neck


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

In thinking back to WrestleMania X, Bret jobbed to Owen before winning the championship in the final match. I'm thinking something similar is in order here... whoever DOESN'T win in the match between Triple H and Daniel Bryan will end up winning the gold. If that means turning it into a Fatal Four Way or putting the winner of the title into an immediate match with the previous loser, so be it.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Facebook is cracking me up right now. :ti


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

HHH doesn't stand a chance at Mania. The twist is the second match...something Nissan off with the Batista stuff.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



CupofCoffee said:


> Man, that was fantastic. I know that Triple H has his fair share of detractors, and there are certainly times when you just want him to go away, but then he turns his volume up again and shows why he belongs among the best heels in pro-wrestling history.


Yeah right..guy was horrible during his last heel run. He was out 9 breath the whole segment. Bryan is a excellent seller all around..the fighting back..everything. The MVP of pro wrestling.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Yeah, Bryan is going over Hunter at Mania. The second match is the big one.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Bryan Injured on Raw?*

From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Eh, I really do think Bryan/HHH should be the final match on the card, with all the build, I don't think anything can follow it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*

Kayfabe.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



apokalypse said:


> From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


it's a storyline lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



apokalypse said:


> From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


It's still real to me dammit


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



Bad For Business said:


> It's still real to me dammit


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



apokalypse said:


> From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


:lmao Kayfabe obviously.. It was a pretty heavy beatdown.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Hahah


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Yes Era said:


> Yeah right..guy was horrible during his last heel run. He was out 9 breath the whole segment. Bryan is a excellent seller all around..the fighting back..everything. The MVP of pro wrestling.


C'mon, I'm a huge mark for DB but HHH and Steph owned the segment. Bryan did well fighting back but his insult at Steph was lolworthy.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



apokalypse said:


> From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


C' mon, you can't be taking that shit seriously?


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Just a flesh Wound for the Goat


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That segment is why I love wrestling. For the first time in years, I felt total distain for a heel strictly because of his character. Triple H was in mega heel mode tonight and it was totally awesome


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



TakeMyGun said:


> Eh, I really do think Bryan/HHH should be the final match on the card, with all the build, I don't think anything can follow it.


I sorta agree... but then again that can't happen, due to the stipulations made and such.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

If only Bryan can Heal like Super:cena3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was perhaps the single best segment of 2014 thus far. And I don't expect it to be topped by any other segment this year.

The delivery of the dialogue was great, the dialogue itself was great, D-Bry's selling of the beat down was on point, all in all a trio of top-notch performances from all the workers. Wonderful chemistry between Bryan and HHH/Steph. This segment injected some much needed momentum into this storyline, not to mention it catapulted this rivalry into an entirely new level.

For the first time ever, not only am I actually looking forward to their WM match, I actually want to see Bryan get his retribution.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Classic Triple H, loved that segment.

Love that they added the HHH stip to be added to the match as well, makes it less predictable.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Trips and STEPH play a power couple heel so well. Stephanie's voice, combined with her aggressive yelling and bitchy attitude is spot on. HHH being the mega heel he can be. That segment was great. The crowd was the downfall.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Well, I've given my thoughts in the Raw thread, may as well here too (at my own risk). Didn't think either the opener or the final segments were anything that good. Ending promo by HHH dragged on and on and it took HHH ten minutes to basically say they're going to fight at Wrestlemania. Typical HHH stuff, and then the brawl afterwards I wasn't a fan of either... and not because it got me hating HHH or I'm angry about Bryan getting beatdown (I actually like how they approached it)... just the beatdown itself was dull and was missing two important pieces to make it great. Blood, and someone on commentary selling it to perfection (*cough*JR*cough*). The chair shot was sick, but outside of that, the beatdown dragged on too long and HHH's shots to Bryan didn't look all that good imo. Stephanie was the best part of that whole segment... now she's who I wanted to reach through the TV and rip her vocal chords out. She plays the "bitch who gets her way, or else" all too perfectly. 

Yeah, I know it's not a popular opinion, but I fail to see what was so amazing about that final segment. Like I said, I liked how they went about HHH beating Bryan down, and Stephanie pulling some amazing heel work out there, and hell HHH's mannerisms during the beatdown were good, but I just couldn't get into the promo or the beatdown itself at all.

Damn though, we're probably gonna hear another 20 minute HHH promo next week with him explaining in 8 different ways how he destroyed Daniel Bryan, and how he's going to do it at Wrestlemania, with some forced yelling and base in his voice throughout. 

Edit: Another thing I liked was Bryan's selling. He looked DEAD out there once HHH was finished with him.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



Bad For Business said:


> It's still real to me dammit


very real...


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

"You hit like a girl!"

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I must say I had been privately seething for weeks due to the way Triple H would no sell all his encounters on the mic with Bryan. Making it seem like he was not even in his league. It was blurring the lines of kayfabe and a work. Now that Triple H has come full circle it really makes me appreciate all that slow build towards going full heel and beating the shit out of Bryan. 

Brilliant segment, haven't been this excited about a Mania match in a long time.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Sword Of Justice said:


> You marks just saw what whats gonna happen at wm, daniel bryan will do whats best for business and lay his ass on the mat for the 1.......2.......3 so that hhh can go on take his rightful place as wwe world ruler of the fucking universe
> 
> i mean look at the fucking hobo prototype daniel bryan and then look at the greek god-esque physique of hhh, who do you think would win, all that fake mma bullshit means nothing when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


Your comments are both sad and hilarious.



Sword Of Justice said:


> 5 ft 4 piece of shit


Actually no, they're just sad.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Wait, who actually said they want HHH to go over? Didn't see any posts like that, but I didn't look at many posts, anyway.


well, in the wrestlemania xxx section, a user made a poll on who people want to see walk out the champ, and hhh was winning the poll 19 to 17 right before it got merged with another thread. he was getting a ton of support in the ongoing raw thread too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



CM Dell said:


> Steph is into some kinky shit, she was clearly wet all through that segment.


*I was thining the exact same thing. Call it acting, but Stephanie was into all of that. I guarantee you Triple H is going to have fun tonight.*


Happenstan said:


> And being married to Vince's daughter had nothing to do with it? :lmao I like HHH most of the time but c'mon.


*His personal relationships don't take away from his talents.*


Reaper Jones said:


> I think it'll be less of a meltdown and more of resigned disappointment as people post their last angry rants before walking out.
> 
> People are too keen on reliving the AE through this angle and I'm not seeing it a positive outcome to this storyline.


*No one's leaving and you know it. I definitely want Bryan to win at WM, but it would be hilarious if HHH won.*



deepelemblues said:


> anyone who thinks HHH is going to beat bryan at WM is out of their mind.


*True.*


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

*Well it seems at mania it will be time to lace up those boots, grab a shovel and get ready for that burial time HHH promised on SD....but also might be time for Bryan to overcome the odds. Still now this Mania looks interesting since no matter what I know it will be far more entertaining than orton vs batista. 
*


insanitydefined said:


> "You hit like a girl!"
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Yeah that was :lol worthy. I mean is that even a good insult? That is something you would say to a man. 
*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



KingLobos said:


> Triple H is the definition of an A+ player. There's a reason he stuck around during the likes of the Rock and Stone Cold.
> 
> He will always be > Bryan


There is a reason he stuck around with the likes of Stone cold and The Rock.. Actually, there's three reasons:

Vince, Shawn and Steph.

All of this revisionist history is hilarious.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Dudechi said:


> Haha! He's totally gonna miss mania.
> 
> Yes! Yes! Yes!


:lmao

Are you a mark? It's called an angle. Someone post the its still real gif.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Can Brie pls be booked to give Steph a slap and then is promptly fired ... with another stipulation added that Bryan beating HHH gets her job back ? Not that I'm a fan of Brie, but give her something to be cheered and remembered for at least. It'll be a mark worthy moment even if it's Brie.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

*I dunno really why brie is yet not introduced in Bryan's angle knowing that WWE acknowledged their relationship on TV and it is a big selling point for total divas season 2(their marriage). *


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

The Triple H mark in me just flashed back to 1997.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



> Sandra Coy
> I think that Daniel Bryan should press charges on triple h and his not good wife of his for assault i am getting to the point not to watch wwe anymore because the ceo dont know what is good for business I also pray Bryan is ok and the only reason y they handcuff him is because triple h is not man and he is scared of bryan and he knows that bryan can and will whip his butt





> Marcus Waters
> What I saw on Raw was almost criminal......seemed like this wasn't scripted.....





> Rose Fike
> Steph McMahon and Triple H, no respect from me till Vince McMahon come in and fires them both and Let Shane McMahon to take over the show. The show getting worth by two of them for bully in front of nature television around world. Need be stop, and better hope Bryan coming through tonight., my prayer send out to Bryan and I have a faith in God.





> Candida Melendez
> I have to honestly say that more and more unjustified things that take place here are truly ugly. I was thinking about opening up an account with WWE Network and I must sadly say that I won't be giving up my ten dollars plus tax so easily like this because everytime I see how Triple H & Stephanie ridicules their own staff. How could you find anything funny about someone getting beat up while they have been tied up. Stephanie has forgotten that God does not like ugly. Triple H should be ashamed!!!! What you and Stephanie did to Daniel Bryan was awful to someone who could not own up to his own defense. I am so upset that we actually give you the opportunity to stay in businedd by watching RAW, SmavkDown & PPV's & even see the live perfor. I hope that many will disagree by not showing up and stop watching WWE network. This was definitely not entertaining nut an unjustified act. This is the example you set for the world. Shame on you!!! I am disgusted 100% as how you running your so so called business.





> William Boag
> I AM A TURE WWE FAN OF ALL TIME AND WHAT I SAW TRAPIE H AND STEPHANIE MCMAHON DID TO DANEIL BYRAN TODAY ON WWE RAW WAS WOST THING I EVER SAW ON WWE RAW





> ashton james
> I have been a wrestling fan for almost 35 years now and tonight was one of the most dispicable displays that I have ever witnesss. It is cowardice and callous for Triple H & Stephanie McMahon to treat one of your supertars in such a disrespectful way. You guys need to fire your writers and hire some real people to do the writing and please beg Mr. McMahon to come back and run his business because Triple H & his idiotic daughter is literally ruining the product right before our very eyes. Since taking control of the company, whilst Mr. McMahon negotiate and establish his WWE Network they have proceeded to destroy whatever credibility WWE had with us fans and I am sick and tired of watching this week after week after week. Triple has brought in all his cronies from Degeneration X and given them titles left and right and we the fans are sick and tired of it and also I, personally, is completely over the Wyatt family with their hillbillie nonsense. Enough already. I look forward to Mr. Vincent Kennedy McMahon firing his daughter and son-in-law once and for all and running the show himself or bring back Shane-O-Mac to do the job. What a DISGRACE!!!


:trips :trips2 :trips3

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

^^Lol. Looks like we have a ton of newbie fans who just started watching wrestling this year


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

wonder what all these people will say when bryan running knees trips at wm30 until hunter's face looks like a bag of oranges


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

:ti at that fan who's been supposedly watching for 35 years and gets mad at this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> :trips :trips2 :trips3
> 
> :clap:clap:clap


Amazing :lmao :clap :mark:, I loved that segment and loved HHH for doing it. It's going to get even more people on Bryan's side.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Triple H proved once again tonight why he is the GOAT Heel. Bow down to the fucking King.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

If HHH wins clean both the matches. oh boy!!! WWE fan page on facebook is gonna explode. This forum wil go down for like a day


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



robass83 said:


> If HHH wins clean both the matches. oh boy!!! WWE fan page on facebook is gonna explode. This forum wil go down for like a day


Well, I won't be here to see it. I'll probably take a sabbatical from the IWC for a month or so  

It would be painful to see the reactions ... which in my opinion will be mostly valid anyways.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

"my prayer send out to Bryan and I have a faith in God."
:ti

Good to know, random Facebook user. Half the people on Facebook comment sections like that seem to always bring shit back to Religion. Classic.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



robass83 said:


> If HHH wins clean both the matches. oh boy!!! WWE fan page on facebook is gonna explode. This forum wil go down for like a week


Fixed. People will keep slamming this forum while it's down to try to release their unbridled rage.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> :ti at that fan who's been supposedly watching for 35 years and gets mad at this.


it's still real to him dammit.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Trips is really the only heel this company has, and he is playing it perfectly. Maybe some of these young guys should pay attention, it seems like there are too many tweeners. They really need to develop some despicable heels. Anything that gets people that angry is gold. That is why he is a future HOF. He is always consistent when placed in the major heel role.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



scorejockey said:


> Trips is really the only heel this company has, and he is playing it perfectly. Maybe some of these young guys should pay attention, it seems like there are too many tweeners. They really need to develop some despicable heels. Anything that gets people that angry is gold. That is why he is a future HOF. He is always consistent when placed in the major heel role.


*
No need for this revision history session. The only reason he is getting this response is that he's finally doing what he was suppose to be doing since SmS. Just look at some of the threads that have been made a month or 2 back and you'll see ho inconsistent his heel run has been. He played a little heel there and a little face there with Steph. Talk about getting caught int he moment. *


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Doesn't matter if it started yesterday, he is the only one who even tries to be a heel. No one on this roster can touch the amount of heat he gets when he is on.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I'm pretty sure every other heel in the company was watching it in the back & going "What the fuck am I doing?".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



DashingRKO said:


> Classic HHH beatdown in that segment. I was hoping for the sledgehammer to come out.


I think they're saving the Sledgehammer (and possibly blood) for their match at WM.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



scorejockey said:


> Doesn't matter if it started yesterday, he is the only one who even tries to be a heel. No one on this roster can touch the amount of heat he gets when he is on.


More like they wont let any other heel be that dominate.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was brutal. The Cerebral Assassin that we hated during the mid 2000s is back with a vengeance. Really enjoyed the segment as it really made you hate Triple H for attacking a defenseless Daniel Bryan. It made you want to root for Bryan to get his revenge. Stephanie played her role to perfection as well. Slapping Bryan. Lol...Awesome stuff. I'm more excited for this match than I am for the World Heavyweight Title Match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Eulonzo said:


> I'm pretty sure every other heel in the company was watching it in the back & going "What the fuck am I doing?".


It's all about booking. Just to give an example Orton could be an awesome heel, but he was horribly booked... He was all about complaining with the Authority. It's not his decision at all. HHH is in a position where is easy to be intimidating. He literally owns the WWE. He could tell everybody he owns them...including Cena. He is a good heel, but he is in a flawless position.

Give Dean Ambrose all freedom to do and say whatever he wants and he would be awesome. Even Cody Rhodes when he held the IC title was a great heel until they ruined it with bad booking.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I'm a rabid Bryan fan, but I didn't really end up hating HHH for this beatdown ... it was classic kayfabe heel work, the likes of which was common in the AE ... 

I guess it's this generation's kid's indoctrination into what real heelwork is supposed to be like and I could hear parents and even grown ups genuinely screaming out "enough. that's enough" etc. 

I liked the ending segment. Would've liked it better if Bryan had a mic at least. But that's ok. Bryan's strength really isn't speaking up and this beatdown was mostly to indoctrinate kids into realizing how brutal WWE beatdowns of popular faces really are and what to expect during RTWM. What happened during the first run was weak in comparison. 

WWE to the kids: "Welcome to the WWE, kids. Time to grow the fuck up."

Even then it was kinda tame by my standards. But pushed PG limits to the core and that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



CM12Punk said:


> C'mon, I'm a huge mark for DB but HHH and Steph owned the segment. Bryan did well fighting back but his insult at Steph was lolworthy.


I think Bryan is used to getting slapped a lot harder than that and wanted her to smack the shit out of him to sell the beatdown and the segment to be honest. When you're getting the shit kicked out of you and waterboarded I can't imagine its easy to think of a line to say "hit me harder because that was a tap".


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I think Bryan is used to getting slapped a lot harder than that and wanted her to smack the shit out of him to sell the beatdown and the segment to be honest. When you're getting the shit kicked out of you and waterboarded I can't imagine its easy to think of a line to say "hit me harder because that was a tap".


I thought it was an excellent bit of exchange both kayfabe and reality-wise. He put himself over as well as told Steph to step up her game. Pretty nicely done. Steph definitely can hit her talent harder as face slaps don't do any damage when you think about it. HHH was methodical, but very safe in his approach as well. It was a great beatdown all things considered and extremely well executed given the restrictions they were playing with.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

When Bryan turned down Triple H's handshake...



Triple H said:


> Nah that's cool. Hey listen, if I was you, I would do the exact same thing, probably a lot worse.





Triple H said:


> You know what? Before I leave, I do want to let you know one other thing and that's, man, I have dumped a ton on you since Summerslam. I have stopped you. I have thrown roadblocks in front of you. I have beaten you. I have done everything possible. I have dumped a world on top of you, and yet you're still standing here.


When the Daniel Bryan chants started...



Triple H said:


> You know what? You know why they say that? Because they respect you. They have seen you go through it all. They have seen you walk through a mountain of crap that I have dumped on you when anybody else, ANYBODY ELSE would have folded a long time ago and took their ball and gone home. Not you. And I gotta tell ya, you got a big set. And if nothing else, Daniel Bryan, you have earned my respect.


Every word of that felt very organic from Triple H's end rather than rehearsed. If that's not putting someone over in a big way, I don't know what is.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

oh man, is going to be amazing to see the reaction of IWC hipsters when Hunter is going to beat Bryan and possibly winning the big one. The negative reaction is going to be off the charts.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Wagg said:


> oh man, is going to be amazing to see the reaction of IWC hipsters when Hunter is going to beat Bryan and possibly winning the big one. The negative reaction is going to be off the charts.


Let's be honest here, that's not going to happen. You know it and I know it, but this awesome segment truly did blur lines a bit which made it an even greater success.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Yeah, I also think the beat down while having Bryan handcuffed put him over too as well as making Triple H more heelish. It was a sign of desperation to me after Triple H said he threw obstacles at Bryan and he kept coming back. He had to resort to the beating because Bryan is resilient. Once Bryan comes back, it will add more to his resiliency.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Now I want Orton v Batista v HHH with Flair as guest referee.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Its so funny that some people on here really do think HHH is going to bury Bryan at WM, and win the title. The whole point of these segments is to make people think that so that when Bryan does win the title it makes it an even bigger moment.

That last segment on RAW is exacly the reason why HHH is one of the greatest heels of all time. And Steph isn't far behind either. Although the whole 'handcuffed' and police bit wasn't a patch on the original Stone Cold version it was still done really well.

WWE don't want everyone just knowing for sure that DB is winning the title at WM they want to keep us guessing still. So HHH involving himself in the title match possibly, the whole friction between Orton and Batista, all these things are to keep people wondering ...will DB win.

But in the end Vince and HHH know that having 70,000 people chanting YES to close Wrestlemania, is too big a moment for him to pass on which is why Bryan is going to win. He might drop the title soon after but he's getting his moment because its best for business.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



THANOS said:


> Let's be honest here, that's not going to happen. You know it and I know it, but this awesome segment truly did blur lines a bit which made it an even greater success.


You think so? If this will happen then it'll give Steph/Hunter astronimical heat and I don't see them not doing this. If Bryan wins the match with Hunter and then the title his whole shtick will be over. They need to drag his eventual title win until SummerSlam.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



THANOS said:


> Let's be honest here, that's not going to happen. You know it and I know it, but this awesome segment truly did blur lines a bit which made it an even greater success.


Remember when he beat Punk in 2011 ?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Wagg said:


> You think so? If this will happen then it'll give Steph/Hunter astronimical heat and I don't see them not doing this. If Bryan wins the match with Hunter and then the title *his whole shtick will be over. They need to drag his eventual title win until SummerSlam.*


They don't need to prevent him from winning the title at Mania to keep this storyline going. You simply have HHH continue to throw everything he can at Bryan for the next 5 months to try and take the title off him until finally Punk/Batista/Lesnar/etc. is able to do it. Bryan can feud with the authority indirectly as Champion while feuding directly with their corporate choice of the month (Orton, Batista, Heel Sheamus, Cesaro, Rusev, Lesnar, etc.) until finally HHH says it's time to end this and challenges Bryan to a Hell in a Cell match, and Punk returns and costs Bryan the match and title. Boom, several months of a Bryan title reign that's still relevant in this storyline and positions him as an underdog champion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



sesshomaru said:


> Remember when he beat Punk in 2011 ?


 Yep it still gives me twitching nightmares , but with the type of work HHH has put into this storyline including going full bastard heel this week, I think he's definitely going to put Bryan over both matches here. No doubt in my mind .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I think HHH is going to fully put Bryan over just to stick it to Punk. The dropping the ball comment, the little mockeries during the Occupy segment give the impression that Punk is persona non grata right now. Punk is going to be on the outside looking in while Bryan main events Mania and notches an epic win over HHH.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I think HHH is going to fully put Bryan over just to stick it to Punk. The dropping the ball comment, the little mockeries during the Occupy segment give the impression that Punk is persona non grata right now. Punk is going to be on the outside looking in while Bryan main events Mania and notches an epic win over HHH.


I dunno .. as much as I'm not a fan of HHH .. I don't really see him being that vindictive to put Bryan over just to spite Punk. It might end up looking that way, but also at the same time might give Punk fans a reason to taint Bryan's main event match and win .. which is deserved on its own.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Will Bryan actually sell this beating?

Or will he come out next week, that stupid goofy grin on his face, look at the fans, then start dancing around doing the YES?

Bryan is doing the same things Cena gets hated for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Reaper Jones said:


> I dunno .. as much as I'm not a fan of HHH .. I don't really see him being that vindictive to put Bryan over just to spite Punk. It might end up looking that way, but also at the same time might give Punk fans a reason to taint Bryan's main event match and win .. which is deserved on its own.


The more I think about it, you're right. That would be a terrible reason to put Bryan over. I would like to think HHH recognizes that Bryan going over is the natural culmination of their storyline. I could see Punk using Bryan winning at Mania as evidence of him being slighted if/when he returns to kickstart a program with Bryan.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

i dont think its fair to beat up people on handcuffs like that


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Bryan Injured on Raw?*



apokalypse said:


> From WWE Backstage Pass, Bryan have taken to hospital. Bryan got severe injury by the hands of HHH and most likely Bryan will miss WM.


he needs something extra to overcome i mean after all he is the next superman of the WWE right below ..... 

:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



WWEUniverse said:


> i dont think its fair to beat up people on handcuffs like that


I know, eh. It's so wrong to bully peoplez and beat them and pooh pooh Daniel Bryan and his widdle girly feelz ... 

They should be talking through all their problems. 

It's time to find a diplomatic solution to every problem! 

They should have a conference room set up and wear uniforms, invite a third party arbitrator and solve all their problems while sipping earl grey tea ... oh wait. Wrong show.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Lol @ anybody who thinks that Bryan's going to win the belt at summer slam when guardians of the galaxy's coming out. It's basically wrestlemania or never for Bryan


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

trips should handcuff bryan in a chair and then sit down and talk their problems, lol, what an amazing tv that would be


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Personally, I would like it if Triple H wins at Mania


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



WWEUniverse said:


> trips should handcuff bryan in a chair and then sit down and talk their problems, lol, what an amazing tv that would be


Ooh kinky. I like the way you think


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Oscirus said:


> Lol @ anybody who thinks that Bryan's going to win the belt at summer slam when guardians of the galaxy's coming out. It's basically wrestlemania or never for Bryan


The Marvel movie comes out August 1st. SS is August 17th, way after promotion for the movie is over. Batista won't be winning the title at SS. He'd win it at Battleground on July 20th if he's even around then and not off promoting. If anything SS is when he would lose the belts if he has them.


----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

OK segment that could have been great with better commentary. People really underestimate how much JR's voice added to the overall product. Instead those goons stand there and don't say a word. I hated that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



ohmagawd said:


> OK segment that could have been great with better commentary. People really underestimate how much JR's voice added to the overall product. Instead those goons stand there and don't say a word. I hated that.


I agree. Just re-watched (and posted The Rock's beatdown by the NWO) and JR was gold. Funny how you take a good thing for granted when it's there and then really realize how valuable it is when it's no longer there.


----------



## king_rko (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

*Triple H is best Ever*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Oscirus said:


> Lol @ anybody who thinks that Bryan's going to win the belt at summer slam when guardians of the galaxy's coming out. It's basically wrestlemania or never for Bryan


This guy gets it. Everything about Triple H on RAW was just to create doubt. Before this RAW, it was all about Batista's contract. Suddenly, that doesn't matter because Triple H ran an angle? Think Triple H loses, Bryan pins Orton. Bryan the conquering hero on post-Mania RAW. Gets his run, Batista wins MITB and takes the belt off of him in a heelish way in time for the movie. Then they can use Batista's run to take more digs at the Rock and returning movie stars. And because of MITB, Bryan and Batista still wouldn't have had a proper match, so you can sit up Bryan the challenger again.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Bryan's winning the belt at WM. Last nights beatdown made me even more sure of it. WWE want that 70,000 YES chant to close the show regardless of what you personally think of Bryan.

I'm expecting him to drop it though at one of next two PPVS to Batista, and to win it back after Bats promotion work is done. Even though DB's popularity will still be sky high after WM , once the chase is done and he wins the title there the fans will not complain as much if his booking isn't so great after


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Who gives a fuck about Daniel Byran, Triple H vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista sounds much better than Flying Goat vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista anyway, the match writes itself. 

I don't want to see 45 kicks and 3 wrestling moves x2 at WMXXX, I hope this hair midget gets buried.

Daniel Bryan won't come close to being the champion Triple H was.

He's just the flavor of the month, if he goes over, he will be back to jobbing by the end of the year. 

He will be a main eventer less than a year.






*Don't bother replying with a negative response, because you will be labelled a Daniel Bryan goo chugger.*


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

You know what I paid thousands of dollars for besides my best friends bachelor party? To see the king go back on his throne. It very likely won't happen, but if it does, it will be money well spent.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Haven't seen Raw yet but by the sounds of the reactions Trips and DB sold the shit out of this segment


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



WWEUniverse said:


> trips should handcuff bryan in a chair and then sit down and talk their problems, lol, what an amazing tv that would be


"Daniel, why you acting so messed up towards me?!" :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Triple H vs Batista vs Orton vs Bryan in a Fatal Four Way match at Extreme Rules?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

FINALLY Triple God puts his hands on Bryan and gave him the beatdown of a litetime


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

It was ridiculously drawn out.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Awesome final segment there, It was really hard to watch at some points and i legit though Daniel was going to get hurt. For all the shit i give HHH he did a fantastic job there credit where it's due he can be an epic heel.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

HHH WWEWHC deal with it!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

At first I was like eh? What are you doing Triple H, giving Daniel Bryan props and saying you respect him and all that really takes away from a heated rivalry. Then when the cops came out, handcuffed Bryan and the beatdown began I thought it was a really cool and clever segment. 

Perhaps it was just a bit too long, but then again it's one of the main storylines and they needed to get Triple H across as a ruthless bastard.

This storyline is completely designed for Daniel Bryan to win in the end, and if he for some reason doesnt come out on top it can severely damage him as a character.

Here's to hoping WWE does the right/logical/best thing and that is let Bryan go over.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Sword Of Justice said:


> when you're a 180lb 5 ft 4 piece of shit


5'10" and 210lbs. Also, not a piece of shit. He's the leader of the Yes! Movement. Get with the program.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Meh, went on for far too long and the commentary could have made it so much better than it was.


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

GOAT segment. Honestly, this is one of the best build-ups they have done for Mania in ages. Bryan's ultimately be victorious no doubt. Triple H was clearly the star of the show all the way.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> hhh was supposed to get pushed right to the top well before he started dating stephanie or married her
> 
> he got delayed by the kliq hug but even during the "mcmahon helmsley faction" days he wasnt married to steph and they either hadnt started dating yet or had juuuuuuuuuust started iirc




Yup. Even the IWC god himself Stone Cold said it, and it's been well documented. Hhh was punished for the curtain call and his kotr win got pushed to the following year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

He showcased why he's one of the best heels the E has seen.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I cannot stand Stephanie McMahon these days. She was awesome in her Smackdown GM days, but that segment last night would have been a lot better without her. But, I don't know who else would have played her part, if she would have just sat back and not have taken it too far, then went in the ring and did the kiss with H, it would have been better. Her yelling seriously makes a joke of the whole thing.


I also would have liked to see Brie Bella try to come out and make the save with Stephanie laying her out. Maybe setting up a Wrestlemania match?



Shiiiiit, I should be on creative.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

imheretolurk said:


> Who gives a fuck about Daniel Byran, Triple H vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista sounds much better than Flying Goat vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista anyway, the match writes itself.
> 
> I don't want to see 45 kicks and 3 wrestling moves x2 at WMXXX, I hope this hair midget gets buried.
> 
> ...



Lmao @ 45 kicks and 3 wrestling moves. Bryan should win the main event but when and if he becomes the main man it's gonna be funny when the IWC turns on him saying he does the same thing every match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



insanitydefined said:


> "You hit like a girl!"
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:aj what did you want him to say, "Get fucked you slut?"


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

A+ segment. :mark: :mark: 

Always a delight to see Trips going full heel mode. GOAT heel.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Its segments like this where I really miss Jim Ross.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

What a great segment. Triple H is a fucking beast and Stephanie enhances it with her yelling and screeching. Best heel in the business easily.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

JR would have made what was an awesome segment an _epic _segment. Alas, they went the silent commentary route instead and in a way, it did put over how shocking the whole thing was. I didn't actually think the crowd was dead, I think they were stunned into silence because first of all it was a pretty brutal beat down and second of all, we haven't seen that side of HHH in a LONG time. They poured mega heat at certain times and at the end too, but the actual beat down itself with the fucking water boarding and handcuffs and head chair shots and Steph having an orgasm on the outside was pretty shocking stuff for the current era. The reaction of the soccer moms is proof positive of that lol. 

Trips/DB is the feud I wanted most for Mania and it hasn't disappointed. Every week these guys are the best part of the show and are leaving everybody else in the dust right now, even Taker/Lesnar which has become something of an afterthought the past 2 weeks with no advancement at all. 

This match is going to be crazy with the added stip. Oh man lol. That second Pedigree or second Knee Plus is going to have a LOT of people crapping themselves. It's going to so awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Was a great segment....loved HHH last night.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

So, now, Daniel Bryan won't be at Raw next week, but will make a return the following week?

Or will he have the upper hand next week, then H will have the upperhand the Raw before Mania, to set up Bryan winning?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Hag said:


> So, now, Daniel Bryan won't be at Raw next week, but will make a return the following week?
> 
> Or will he have the upper hand next week, then H will have the upperhand the Raw before Mania, to set up Bryan winning?


Who cares? Just watch it. WWE rarely fires on all cylinders like this. Just enjoy the ride and let the story play out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

This might be kinda of fucked up but I just couldn't stop laughing at DB gettin beat up by HHH. I just loved that a big guy like hhh kicked the crap out of a small guy like DB


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Legion3 said:


> Was a great segment....loved HHH last night.


Me too, and I'm one of HHH's biggest detractors on the forum. Hell, I came up with a funny version of his old theme song for pete's sake and use it whenever the discussions turn into "Why does he do that".


It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Stephanie telling Triple H to "Drown Him!" was by far the best part of the segment. 

I also thought that Triple H was going to choke Bryan with his tie which would have been pretty hilarious as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



TaylorFitz said:


> Stephanie telling Triple H to "Drown Him!" was by far the best part of the segment.
> 
> I also thought that Triple H was going to choke Bryan with his tie which would have been pretty hilarious as well.


GET HIM

BEAT HIM

DROWN HIM

YOURE MEAN STEPHANIE

YOU HIT LIKE A GIRL

OH YEAH?

SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP

FINISH HIM


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Triple H proving once against why he is the GOAT heel by a wide margin.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

The ending wasnt that ''PG'' which maade it AWESOME.And when Bryan said to stephanie ''You hit like a girl'' i laughed.Seems like WM XXX wont be that bad.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Finally WM looks good.....that GOAT heel


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



imheretolurk said:


> He's just the flavor of the month, if he goes over, he will be back to jobbing by the end of the year.


he has been flavor of the month for 2 years now, obviously someone forgets the daniel bryan and yes chants durings rocks promo the night after mania 28...


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

"You hit like a girl"


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

And just like that, in two weeks, WM went from complete and utter shit to possibly amazing. The implications of the Bryan-HHH match, Triple H (and Steph) GOATHEEL-ing out... it's truly wonderful.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Woulda been cool if Bryan called Steph a bitch. Still waiting for that goat face to hit with a sledgehammer,


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That ending was brilliant, Stephanie and HHH garnered some massive heel heat from it.

Stephanie's insults were brilliant and it kinda got to a point where it was awkward to watch, seeing Bryan get so man handled and abused, I think it was great after the way HHH praised Bryan for continually coming back week after week, then to suddenly revert back to his heel ways as a ploy to suck Bryan in.

I loved the segment, next week I think Bryan will get the one up with HHH gaining the upper hand on the go home show.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Kalashnikov said:


> And just like that, in two weeks, WM went from complete and utter shit to possibly amazing. The implications of the Bryan-HHH match, Triple H (and Steph) GOATHEEL-ing out... it's truly wonderful.


Yup. Really looking forward for this year wrestlemania. Batista vs Orton vs Bryan/HHH(Bryan will most likely be the winner) and Lesnar vs Undertaker.Really looking forward for these two matches.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Did Triple H hit Bryan in the head with that chair last night? They censored it on YouTube.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

You know, when HHH and Steph aren't doing they're shades of grey, tweener shit. They can be legit great heels.

And DB is just a perfect babyface. So this is really working.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

This is the HHH and Steph I wanted to see all along. No more crowd pandering or tweener bullshit please, just be this sadistic, egomaniacal, power couple and it will be perfect.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Now *that's* how you set up an angle at Wrestlemania.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Best feuds in years. Haven't been so invested since I was a kid. HHH/Steph/Bryan Amazing


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

loved it great show last night, great beatdown segment. wouldve been better if there was a little blood involved at least


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I think the whole thing would've been better if Brie came out and asked them to stop and cry as she watch them destroy Bryan.

Would've been even more epic!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Brilliant segment. It made me excited for WM.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> You know, when HHH and Steph aren't doing they're shades of grey, tweener shit. They can be legit great heels.
> 
> And DB is just a perfect babyface. So this is really working.


Yeah this is HHH's best heel work in ages. Mostly because he has a face the fans love so much to work with. HHH should be glad Punk left because it allowed him to work with the most over guy in the company. If that were Cena on the other end of the beat down HHH would've been cheered.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



BlueRover said:


> Triple H proving once against why he is the GOAT heel by a wide margin.


Steph > HHH


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



jcmmnx said:


> Yeah this is HHH's best heel work in ages. Mostly because he has a face the fans love so much to work with. HHH should be glad Punk left because it allowed him to work with the most over guy in the company. If that were Cena on the other end of the beat down HHH would've been cheered.


His a great great heel no doubt and mix that with one of the most over bay faces in years it's always gonna work.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



jcmmnx said:


> Yeah this is HHH's best heel work in ages. Mostly because he has a face the fans love so much to work with. HHH should be glad Punk left because it allowed him to work with the most over guy in the company. If that were Cena on the other end of the beat down HHH would've been cheered.


Bryan's overness is not all down to him, the authority storyline has been ongoing sinec summerslam and if they had chosen Punk there instead of Bryan since the start, Bryan wouldn't be this relevant as a star, especially not in the main event scene. He would be an afterthought and in a upper mid card feud right now. The presence of strong heels in Triple H and stephanie and working with them with all the main event focus has amplified is "underdog" persona allowing to become more over and relevant than ever was. Trust me, things would have been lot different for Bryan without the authority angle. He should be glad that he has all the WWE's backing and support going for him currently.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



chargebeam said:


> I think the whole thing would've been better if Brie came out and asked them to stop and cry as she watch them destroy Bryan.
> 
> Would've been even more epic!


I don't think she's good enough as an actress to pull that off.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Loader230 said:


> Bryan's overness is not all down to him, the authority storyline has been ongoing sinec summerslam and if they had chosen Punk there instead of Bryan since the start, Bryan wouldn't be this relevant as a star, especially not in the main event scene. He would be an afterthought and in a upper mid card feud right now. The presence of strong heels in Triple H and stephanie and working with them with all the main event focus has amplified is "underdog" persona allowing to become more over and relevant than ever was. Trust me, things would have been lot different for Bryan without the authority angle. He should be glad that he has all the WWE's backing and support going for him currently.


They tried their best to send Bryan back to the mid card, but the fans wouldn't let them. He was supposed to work Sheamus at Mania. They tried to give Big Show his spot. The Authority angle was designed to push Bryan back down the card so Super Cena and Big Dave could be the top faces. 

The idea that Bryan was helped by being booked like a twat for 6 months is ridiculous. Anyone else would've been Rybacked, but Bryan is too good and too over so they finally begrudgingly had to push him.

If HHH and Steph were doing the same heel work with Cena they would be getting 50/50 cheers maybe more.

I forgot about them teasing a heel turn with the Wyatts which the fans also rejected. They would never do that with Cena.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



chargebeam said:


> I think the whole thing would've been better if Brie came out and asked them to stop and cry as she watch them destroy Bryan.
> 
> Would've been even more epic!


Brie Brie needs more air time, she should feud with Steph for the Womens championship


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



jcmmnx said:


> They tried their best to send Bryan back to the mid card, but the fans wouldn't let them. He was supposed to work Sheamus at Mania. They tried to give Big Show his spot. The Authority angle was designed to push Bryan back down the card so Super Cena and Big Dave could be the top faces.
> 
> The idea that Bryan was helped by being booked like a twat for 6 months is ridiculous. Anyone else would've been Rybacked, but Bryan is too good and too over so they finally begrudgingly had to push him.



Yeah right now that's why they booked Shawn Michaels to be tapping out like a fucking bitch to him in the middle of the ring. That's why they had him single handedly destroy entire wyatt family inside that cage, had him pin every one of Sheild member separately multiple times, had Orton tap out and getting pinned even as a champion, even had Kane look like a jobber against him. Big show/Authority was nothing more than filler for survivor series and it ended there, this angle has always been about Bryan because they have kept it that way the entire time. Just last week he pinned Batista. 

Like I said, they could have easily picked Punk over Bryan for the authority angle, he was equally over if not more at that time, but they went with DB. Steve Austin himself explained all this in one of his podcast, when one moron fan asked him "why DB was being buried by WWE?". 





> If HHH and Steph were doing the same heel work with Cena they would be getting 50/50 cheers maybe more.


That's down to Cena's stale ever unchanging character, nothing to do with heels regardless of who it is.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

They're better to keep Brie as far away from Stephanie as possible. If they let those 2 go toe to toe on the mic Brie might not be able to get back up out of the grave Steph would put her in lol.


----------



## vinsanity71 (Nov 13, 2013)

*At the End of Raw Last Night*

With Bryan being tied up and manhandled by HHH, who else hoped for some appearance to save the day? The segment took longer than I expected so I definitely thought that someone like CM Punk would show up or even Stone Cold Steve Austin who is rumored to be at Mania. 

The reason I felt that was because the beating was going on for a while and usually this is done only for someone unexpected to show up and save the day. Maybe I had my hopes way up but that does not take away from the segment being a great segment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Lariatoh! said:


> :aj what did you want him to say, "Get fucked you slut?"


I think it would've been better of he said: "YOU HIT LIKE A LITTLE GIRL YOU BITCH!"

Bitch has been said a lot of times in PG WWE, and it would make the segment even more personal. He also should've spit in Hunter's face at some point during the beatdown. Maybe before the steelchair shot


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Let Brie speak as less as possible :lmao Stephanie would bury her so bad.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

This feud is red hot though. Biggest babyface vs. Biggest heel. All powerfull Authority vs. Mega Underdog. The Machine vs. The People

Wrestlemania is shapping up to be an awesome night


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Kemil22 said:


> "You hit like a girl"


She seems to really want to be a man though so it was quite a good insult


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Perfect time to bring back Evolution. use zeb colter to replace Flair


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think she's good enough as an actress to pull that off.


Mmmh, you're probably right.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Anyone know if the full uncut version is on Youtube?


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: At the End of Raw Last Night*

CM Punk is gone dude. I dont know why people keep expecting him to come back lol. 

IF he did come back he wouldnt come back so soon. There wouldnt be enough time to build up a storyline for him for wrestlemania.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: At the End of Raw Last Night*

Punk's a pussy for leaving. Fuck him.

D bryan's character needed this beat up so that he can beat HHH at WM.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*"You're not even real cops!"*

What was that line all about? It really didn't make any storyline-sense and Stephanie McMahon was genuinely laughing.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

Because they weren't real cops....


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

I... what? It should be crystal clear given everything that happened afterward.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

It was a set up by Trips and Steph.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

I thought he meant it in the whole "The security and cops you always see in WWE segments are never actual security/cops" type of way cause that is obviously true and I'm sure most people already know that the security/cops in the segments are always just WWE people. I remember there have even been eventual WWE superstars who were part of the security/cop team in the past(like Barrett and Sheamus)


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

breaking the 4th wall is funny and cool to them now for some reason


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

The perfect trap by hot pants steph and mister shovel HHH.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I wonder if Trips is gonna get in trouble for that chair shot to the head. 

Hopefully we'll get to see D-Bry do his crazy corner-to-corner dropkicks on HHH in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

They weren't real cops and that's what makes it funny because technically he could get arrested for attacking him and handcuffing him and getting people to impersonate cops. But because it's within the storyline and the realm of illusion they use that line. 

Basically everytime they have 'cops' they're never cops and it was a way to reveal to us that they know that we know.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



dxbender said:


> I thought he meant it in the whole "The security and cops you always see in WWE segments are never actual security/cops" type of way cause that is obviously true and I'm sure most people already know that the security/cops in the segments are always just WWE people. I remember there have even been eventual WWE superstars who were part of the security/cop team in the past(like Barrett and Sheamus)


That is exactly how he meant it, some people are immune to humour


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



CornNthemorN said:


> breaking the 4th wall is funny and cool to them now for some reason


But they didn't actually do that. Everything Triple H and Stephanie did was so they could get Bryan handcuffed and alone in the ring with Triple H. Kayfabe wise they weren't real cops, just guys that they paid to look like cops and handcuff Bryan.

How are people not getting this?


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

Single greatest line of the night. Trips delivered that line perfectly, good swerve.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

Reading too deep into it, OP.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

He said it because they weren't real cops it was a setup. It didn't have nothing to do with breaking the 4th wall.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



PalladiumL said:


> What was that line all about? It really didn't make any storyline-sense and Stephanie McMahon was genuinely laughing.


LOL are you serious? Storyline sense? It actually did make storyline sense, because while we all know they aren't real police, within the storyline HHH has hired these goons, dressed them up as cops and got them to handcuff Bryan so that he can then beat him down. How else could he get Bryan handcuffed without a real struggle? 

So to us it is a case of breaking the fourth wall, but it can easily be explained to kids that in kayfabe that is what HHH has done and why he said what he did.

I love it when people break the fourth wall, like i'm being treated like an adult and not a child by HHH as he is not expecting me to believe they are real cops. I don't get why so many people are against it.

In this day and age the business is already exposed, so embrace it rather than trying to cover it up.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



BarneyArmy said:


> Anyone know if the full uncut version is on Youtube?


You can watch/download from Sockshare


http://www.sockshare.com/file/5D5DB5B097006DC2


----------



## Energy (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

steph was so hot tonight. She was acting sexy as hell ! She was loving it. I was so turned on by her I had to rub one out. True story

Great beatdown I love watching this nerd get hurt. Stepth slapping him was a highlight. The attempted drowning was tops


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

All I have to say is, hiring fake cops to beat up Bryan is what's best for business


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

It wasn't about breaking the "fourth wall", the plan was to put Bryan in handcuffs without him resisting arrest so he could not defend himself from Triple H's assault. 

That's how Steph and Triple H came up with a plan to threaten him with a lawsuit and send a bunch of goons dressed as police officers into the ring.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

They were fake cops hired by Triple H and Steph.. Duh


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



TaylorFitz said:


> But they didn't actually do that. Everything Triple H and Stephanie did was so they could get Bryan handcuffed and alone in the ring with Triple H. Kayfabe wise they weren't real cops, just guys that they paid to look like cops and handcuff Bryan.
> 
> How are people not getting this?


^


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



kyle.thomas.west said:


> Because they weren't real cops....


This. Thread over.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Energy said:


> steph was so hot tonight. She was acting sexy as hell ! She was loving it. *I was so turned on by her I had to rub one out. True story
> *
> Great beatdown I love watching this nerd get hurt. Stepth slapping him was a highlight. The attempted drowning was tops


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



dxbender said:


> I thought he meant it in the whole "The security and cops you always see in WWE segments are never actual security/cops" type of way cause that is obviously true and I'm sure most people already know that the security/cops in the segments are always just WWE people. I remember there have even been eventual WWE superstars who were part of the security/cop team in the past(like Barrett and Sheamus)



Yes this is exactly what he meant, but it was also a perfect set-up to "I really wanna do this myself." It was part of the swerve, and worked brilliantly I thought.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

As heated as this feud is, do you think maybe its having a negative effect? 
All the promo time is between HHH and Bryan - Tista and Orton are mere passengers in the feud.

At WM if Bryan beats HHH, maybe it will suck the heat out of the main event. Because Bryan doesnt have much of a beef with Batista or Orton (recently). He's already beaten Orton twice in recent weeks anyway.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Best segment of the year so far, will be hard to beat.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

That line actually got quite the nice fan reaction.

Segment was great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> But they didn't actually do that. Everything Triple H and Stephanie did was so they could get Bryan handcuffed and alone in the ring with Triple H. Kayfabe wise they weren't real cops, just guys that they paid to look like cops and handcuff Bryan.
> 
> How are people not getting this?


Answered right there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



superfudge said:


> I wonder if Trips is gonna get in trouble for that chair shot to the head.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see D-Bry do his crazy corner-to-corner dropkicks on HHH in the next couple of weeks.


He didn't even get hit in the head, he hit the fucking ring post.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



G-Mafia said:


> 5'10" and 210lbs. Also, not a piece of shit. He's the leader of the Yes! Movement. Get with the program.


Impossible that Bryan is 5'10, unless Trips is 6'8 :lmao

Best segment since CM punk's shoot on 2011.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

Yeah, Bryan confirmed he is 5'8 on Wrestling Road Diaries. They always addd inches to wrestler's heights. Taker and Kane are prime examples.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



superuser1 said:


> He said it because they weren't real cops it was a setup. It didn't have nothing to do with breaking the 4th wall.


It was a little bit of both. Notice the crowd laughing when he said that.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

This was *no fourth wall break*, it was a clever tease confusing the (s)marks which only made sense once H took the keys to the cuffs out of Steph's bra.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

it was a set up...


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*



PalladiumL said:


> What was that line all about? It really didn't make any storyline-sense and Stephanie McMahon was genuinely laughing.


In storyline, they were probably just a bunch of random dudes that the Authority hired to trick Daniel Bryan. Simple as that.

In reality, they were probably actors or rookie wrestlers that they found somewhere.

I seriously thought Triple H was finally respecting Daniel Bryan in that scene. Had no idea he would side with Stephanie again. Authority trolled everyone. This goes to show that PG era does have potential after all. The writing needs to be at least this amazing week after week. 

:HHH

Hope Bryan gives Triple H a beatdown sometime soon though...but won't be as violent since WWE probably doesn't want the kids to see their heros going too far. In the old days, especially the old Cena days, the heros went very far when getting revenge on the villains.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Loader230 said:


> Yeah right now that's why they booked Shawn Michaels to be tapping out like a fucking bitch to him in the middle of the ring. That's why they had him single handedly destroy entire wyatt family inside that cage, had him pin every one of Sheild member separately multiple times, had Orton tap out and getting pinned even as a champion, even had Kane look like a jobber against him. Big show/Authority was nothing more than filler for survivor series and it ended there, this angle has always been about Bryan because they have kept it that way the entire time. Just last week he pinned Batista.
> 
> Like I said, they could have easily picked Punk over Bryan for the authority angle, he was equally over if not more at that time, but they went with DB. Steve Austin himself explained all this in one of his podcast, when one moron fan asked him "why DB was being buried by WWE?".
> 
> ...


1. Bryan was way over even before the Authority angle and Summerslam.

2. Bryan only destroyed Bray in the cage, not the whole family. 

3. Bryan never beat Roman Reigns yet.

4. Bryan and the Authority angle looked to be over as he never really interacted with them again. Hell if Punk never left, they were planning for him to take on HHH at Mania.

Also:










Dat Steph looking like a boss ass bitch.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

It's just a shame that they won't let anything happen to Stephanie. She's getting mega heat right now and she is literally untouchable in today's WWE.

I just hope she's at ringside for the match because it would be the only way for Bryan to get any type of revenge on her.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



cookiemon said:


> Impossible that Bryan is 5'10, unless Trips is 6'8 :lmao
> 
> *Best segment since CM punk's shoot on 2011*.


A lot of people must've gotten wood during the Evolution days. They used to do that shit like every week back then


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

#HEELHHH at his best. Good segment. Way better then the occopy trainwreck from last week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: "You're not even real cops!"*

It made sense if you see it as a mark and its funny if you see it as a smark. Depends on how you see it.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

His ego is as big as his nose.

But all joking aside, I think he's doing a great job as a heel and the ' you're not big enough for me' kinda deal. I actually thought it was going to be a coup like HHH is having his battle but Stephanie wants it her way and they would fight and HHH would lose because he's distracted with the whole thing. This is really good too though. 

Nice build up for wm.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

I really hated this, Trips and Steph went to far, this is an example of WWE communism/dictatorship, no need to worry, hopefully Bryan will win at WrestleMania


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



CM12Punk said:


> 1. Bryan was way over even before the Authority angle and Summerslam.
> 
> 2. Bryan only destroyed Bray in the cage, not the whole family.
> 
> ...


Yes he has.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hilarious


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



RebelArch86 said:


> Yes he has.


You talking about Reigns? Because I'm talking about pinning/making him submit. Bryan hasn't done that yet to him, unlike Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*

That was brilliant last night. Took me back to the good ol' days.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Last night was some vintage HHH cerebral assassin shit!!.... but it just solidifies the fact that Daniel Bryan is winning everything at WrestleMania. No way he gets beat down and humiliated like that and not got over at WM.


----------



## ExtremeRulz (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: At the End of Raw Last Night*

I thought maybe The Shield would come down, especially after taking out Kane.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I liked it and hated it at the same time

At first I bought into the HHH trying to be respectful towards bryan
Thinking they might not want to turn HHH full heel and keep him tweener.

Then the cops came and saw bryan get arrested with zero fighting back, I got flashbacks to how austin
would be fighting them off, Bryan ain't austin but god damn stop being a bitch

Then they worked me and unveiled it was all an elaborate plan to kick Bryan ass.

Long ass kicking that needed blood but damn did it make HHH look like what he is good at, the best heel, got flashbacks of him kicking Foleys ass in 2000

Good stuff
Steph saying "drown him" probably one of the most un-pg things you can say on T.V shit was so good though


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Reminded me of Kurt Angle beating the shit out of handcuffed Eddie. That one was way more intense but this was pretty good too. I like how they are building this match. Including the condition "If HHH wins he gets into a title match" was a pretty good move. As you never know what HHH might do. He might go on and win the whole thing and come out a WWE champion the next Raw. I know he wont but considering HHH's infamous "am I fuckin going over?".. it adds a little suspense to the Mania match. I like it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I "_*Holy fuck!!!*_"-ed a lot. 

When I saw the tie in the ring I was fucking rooting for HHH choking Bryan with it as a mocking for the Roberts incident. :banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I was surprised at the chair shot to the head. Even though it looked like HHH mostly hit the ring post rather than Bryan's head.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This segment was so damn good, classic old school HHH & Steph. Loved it.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


Most jaw dropping moment.

(Even though we can assume that the chair hit the post instead of his head)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

rakija said:


> Most jaw dropping moment.
> 
> (Even though we can assume that the chair hit the post instead of his head)


I did think Bryan had a bit of blood on his head, thought it was cos the the chair tbh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> I did think Bryan had a bit of blood on his head, thought it was cos the the chair tbh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't see the blood bc my stream was grainy. But, if he got hurt/nicked...damn.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

I took way too much pleasure in seeing that shit, it really wasn't good for me haha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was good, very good. It really got me involved in a feud, that I really wasn't too excited for. Then suddenly, everyone woke up. Triple H reminded me how good of a heel he really is. The man that redefined the meaning of the word 15 years ago. As if adding that stipulation at the beginning of the show wasn't bad ass enough, he went and destroyed his opponent at the close of the show.

This won't main event Wrestlemania, for obvious reasons, but damn are they building this up as a main event feud. And they should be doing. Every big match at Wrestlemania for me should be built up like a main event feud. This is overshadowing the title match and so it should, we care more about these two individuals. I'm invested in the feud, which I wasn't before and I can only thank Triple H for that after last night. I'm just interested in to which way they go next week and the week after that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

about halfway through i thought "this is going on too long it's just a beatdown..."

then "DROWN HIM" and chair shot to the head and 15 minutes of trips beating up a handcuffed DB was worth it


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This officially confirms to me how great of a heel Triple H is. I always considered him one of the best but I think I will have to put him up there as THE best after last night. Never have I hated and respected someone so much as I have Triple H. Most wrestler heels can usually be seen as liked and want to succeed by fans and maybe they'll get some cheers in the ring, but with Triple H I want to boo this man and maybe jump the rail and punch him at the same time, but all the while I like what he is doing , the man knows how to get heat and for some reason he can do it where other heels cant. I dont usually use the word GOAT much but here is a perfect example, I am not even that big of a fan of Daniel Bryan and I want him to beat Triple H so much at Mania lol

Tops to WWE on this whole storyline in my opinion.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> about halfway through i thought "this is going on too long it's just a beatdown..."
> 
> then "DROWN HIM" and chair shot to the head and 15 minutes of trips beating up a handcuffed DB was worth it


Bingo. I was getting bored and thought it was dragging, and then it just ended in an incredible fashion. I would have cut back on the beating by about half, and it would have made the entire thing perfect.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



CM12Punk said:


> Dat Steph looking like a boss ass bitch.


Oh yeah. Abso-freakin'-love it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Last night was some vintage HHH cerebral assassin shit!!.... but it just solidifies the fact that Daniel Bryan is winning everything at WrestleMania. No way he gets beat down and humiliated like that and not got over at WM.


Booker T says "Hey how ya doing?".


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Wonder if CM Punk regrets walking out

since this match has 10 times the exposure and heat than the main event


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Energy said:


> steph was so hot tonight. She was acting sexy as hell ! She was loving it. *I was so turned on by her I had to rub one out.* True story
> 
> Great beatdown I love watching this nerd get hurt. Stepth slapping him was a highlight. The attempted drowning was tops


----------



## NoUsername (Feb 25, 2014)

- Tries to be good role model to daughters and shield them from seeing their parents "fake fighting."

- Proceeds to ridicule, bully, slap and torment the WWE roster, and even argue on air.


One thing I noticed though, Steph was really pulling those slaps back and really refrained from unleashing even though Bryan was making fun of her. When she slapped Big Show and especially Paul Heyman she really let rip and you could hear the cracks. What I took from that was her and Bryan actually get along well in real life, which means our man D-Bry is got the backing from at least one McMahon. 

Our man D-Bry is going over Evolution of WM guys! Yes Movement about to hit top gear. Just a rumour of course from dirtsheet www.nousername.com and plans can always change.


----------



## NoUsername (Feb 25, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> Booker T says "*Daniel Bryan, they comin' for you sucka*".


Fixed


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Man the video on youtube keeps lagging on the part where HHH does the chair shot. :kobe6


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> Man the video on youtube keeps lagging on the part where HHH does the chair shot. :kobe6


Nah they took out that specific part.:lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Daniel Bryan Handcuffed Beatdown Segment*



Loader230 said:


> *Bryan's overness is not all down to him, the authority storyline has been ongoing sinec summerslam and if they had chosen Punk there instead of Bryan since the start, Bryan wouldn't be this relevant as a star, especially not in the main event scene. He would be an afterthought and in a upper mid card feud right now.* The presence of strong heels in Triple H and stephanie and working with them with all the main event focus has amplified is "underdog" persona allowing to become more over and relevant than ever was. Trust me, things would have been lot different for Bryan without the authority angle. He should be glad that he has all the WWE's backing and support going for him currently.


Maybe so but they would have to go about it another way...

Punk is legimate star...you can't keep him down for that long when the guy was champ for 434 days,Fueds with Cena,HHH,Undertaker,The Rock,Brock Lesnar.

Punk's character is supposed to be an anti-hero, badass...a character like his getting screwed for 6 months? Otherwise you'd have Punk being a cookie-cutter babyface,who gets screwed over, and over but smiles about it...

:lol

Punk fans would've turned on him so damn fast...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ironically, being handcuffed and slapped by Steph is one of my biggest fantasies.... :yum:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The segment was good, but if you replaced Bryan with Cena (a true underdog) it would've been even better.

The heat would have been unreal.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Tear his head off" 
"Drown him"
:lol
Also, I'm guessing that Bryan wanted Stephanie to hit him harder, since she was just slapping his beard at first.
You know how Bryan gets when people don't hit hard enough...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Nah they took out that specific part.:lol


:lol

Gonna have to download RAW just to see the chair shot...

I reckon they won't include it on WWE Network airings of RAW either :allen1


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

CHIcagoMade said:


> The segment was good, but if you replaced Bryan with Cena (a true underdog) it would've been even better.
> 
> The heat would have been unreal.


:homer3

I see what you did there.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CHIcagoMade said:


> The segment was good, but if you replaced Bryan with Cena (a true underdog) it would've been even better.
> 
> The heat would have been unreal.


:lol sarcasm right? I'm only asking because I know some people may actually somehow believe that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It wasn't just a chair shot to the head, it was also against a ring post. That's pretty dark for a PG show IMO. 

I love it though, it's like: "NO chair shots to the head... unless it's up against a ring post, you'll have more chance of scrambling your opponents brains that way."


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome segment. The Bryan/Authority/WWEWHC feud has turned out to be great.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I must say I have never been jealous over handcuff keys before ..hopefully his injury doesn't keep him from having his moment


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is going to make Daniel Bryan's win (s) at WMXXX even better


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> Ironically, being handcuffed and slapped by Steph is one of my biggest fantasies.... :yum:


Haha, one of mine too, I would punish her so good back! :hbk2


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

It was another top segment, HHH is brilliant in this kinda rolen its so natural, he's such a horrible face, you're left wondering why he bothers when hia heel character is so good, also I know the whole face schtick is for the DX fanboys but the only time DX was intereting as a face team was back between WM14 &15 when Hunter was a lot more charasmatic as a face back then

The show ending with Bryan beaten and bruised again was not lost on me, God knows how often thats happened in the past while, Orton and Batista are completely irrelevant now though, I wish HHH was the Champ and Bryan the #1 contender, there match is bound to steal the show, i actually think id like to see a quick dounle finish here so the two men can enter into the Main Event, Bryan pinning HHH for the World title would be an epic moment


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Still :homer @ that final segment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Man the video on youtube keeps lagging on the part where HHH does the chair shot. :kobe6


They did that on purpose. If you watch any video of theirs, especially from the old days, where there's a chair shot to the head, they purposely freeze it as it hits their head.

I was watching Edge/Taker from SummerSlam 2008 and the part where Edge hits Taker with a chair is censored like that as well. But when they replayed it, it isn't. :lol

Which is silly since the chair didn't entirely hit Bryan's head.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

That segment was absolute gold, genuine one of the great moments imo.

At first i was like "OH FFS STOP BEING A TWEENER HUINTER".

Even when he was calling the cops away i still wasn't wise to it i'm ashamed to admit but it made it all the more compelling and shocking.

Even the nearly drowning scene had me a bit shocked (if that's ok for PG then we NEED Bray to kidnap Nikki imo).

The beatbeat was brutal and it sets this feud up perfectly. Dave and orton are just a side show atm, just in the way on this WM card.

I've never been a big fan of HHH but he is top notch on the mic and for the past few weeks he's stepped up a gear, just a pity he wasn't like this since Summerslam last year which he should have been this whole time.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Apparently Stephanie was in the zone with her kinky boots on. Her rage fit/orgasm and Hunter's brutality actually had parents trying to hide their kids. Good times.

And I see lots of people bitching that Stephanie won't have a comeuppance. Her comeuppance will be to see the B+ player topple her husband. You know she is going to have a freak out of epic proportions. It should make her last TV wedding flip out look tame.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Loved and hated this segment. If dbry let bS this pass next night on raw then he's a wuss. That's something worth retaljation. There is no taking the high road with this


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

On a side note, choking a man with a tie on a PG TV show iis grounds for termination but drowning a handcuffed man is not? HHH with dat pull lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought the segment was very good. Daniel Bryan and whatever he is doing is the most interesting story thread heading into Mania. The ending also made me feel like "OK, Bryan has to walk out of Mania with the title now. There is no other way".


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I really hope 'Mania ends with Triple H as the unified, ultimate heel champion. I want Bryan to have a successful title run at some point, but imagine the heat Triple H would get... it would be incredible. Complete corporate fuckery. Laaav it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It wasn't just a chair shot to the head, it was also against a ring post. That's pretty dark for a PG show IMO.
> 
> I love it though, it's like: "NO chair shots to the head... unless it's up against a ring post, you'll have more chance of scrambling your opponents brains that way."


Duck Dynasty, Monk, Buffy, Matlock, etc. All TVPG shows with dark elements. It's pushing the envelope. Don't confuse PG with TVG like WWE does too often. People forget Smackdown was PG when Brock destroyed Gowen or when Kurt assaulted a handcuffed Eddie.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

BEST THING TO HAPPEN ON RAW SINCE STONE COLD HHH & VINCE BRUTALISED THE ROCK 

EXCELLENT


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I blame Steph for my love of femdom porn


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> "Tear his head off"
> "Drown him"
> :lol
> Also, I'm guessing that Bryan wanted Stephanie to hit him harder, since she was just slapping his beard at first.
> You know how Bryan gets when people don't hit hard enough...


Haha


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought the Segment was great, pretty obvious HHH will take a beating at Mania though.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Oddly enough I got the feeling Bryan was enjoying that beat down when he wanted stephanie to hit him, it's like that stuff amps him up.


----------

